# Safety Notice: semi-auto rifles and .17 HMR ammunition



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.remington.com/safety/17_HMR_Ammo_notice/default.asp

*PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING
AND RECALL NOTICE

17 HMR AMMUNITION AND MODEL 597® 17 HMR SEMI-AUTOMATIC

DO NOT USE REMINGTON 17 HMR AMMUNITION IN SEMI-AUTOMATIC FIREARMS.

DO NOT USE THE REMINGTON MODEL 597 17 HMR SEMI-AUTOMATIC RIFLE.*

Remington has been notified by its supplier of 17 HMR ammunition that *17 HMR ammunition is not suitable for use in semi-automatic firearms. The use of this ammunition in a semi-automatic firearm could result in property damage or serious personal injury.*

If you have a semi-automatic firearm chambered for 17 HMR ammunition, *immediately discontinue use of Remington 17 HMR ammunition.* If you have any Remington 17 HMR ammunition that you wish to return to Remington contact the Remington Consumer Service number below. Do not return the ammunition to the dealer. Remington will provide you with a $10.00 coupon for each complete box of 50 rounds of Remington branded 17 HMR ammunition you return to Remington. This coupon will be good for the purchase of any Remington ammunition at your local dealer.

In light of the ammunition manufacturer's notice, it is very important that you *immediately stop using your Remington Model 597 17 HMR semi-automatic rifle.* If you own a Remington Model 597 17 HMR semi-automatic rifle and wish to return it to Remington please contact the below Remington Consumer Service Number. In return for your Remington Model 597 17 HMR synthetic stock semi-automatic rifle, Remington will provide you a coupon valued at $200.00 good for the purchase of a replacement Remington firearm. If you have a laminate stock Remington Model 597 17 HMR semi-automatic rifle, Remington will provide you a coupon valued at $250.00 good for the purchase of a replacement Remington firearm. Remington will also reimburse you for the actual postage to return your Model 597 17 HMR semi-automatic rifle to Remington.

Please allow up to 6 weeks after Remington receives your Model 597 17 HMR semi-automatic rifle or your Remington branded 17 HMR ammunition for the appropriate coupons to arrive. Instructions for redemption of the coupons will be contained on the coupon.

For any consumer questions or instructions on how to return of your Model 597 17 HMR semi-automatic rifle or your Remington branded 17 HMR ammunition, please contact the Remington Consumer Service Department at 1-800-243-9700, Prompt #3.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Safety First
Always observe the ten commandments of safe gun handling and wear approved eye and ear protection anytime you are shooting.

PDF of Remington's notification letter to dealers can be seen at:
http://www.acusport.com/AcuSportWeb/files/08142009150910578.pdf

--------------------------------

http://www.federalpremium.com/whats_new/safety_notice.aspx

SAFETY NOTICE

*17 HMR AMMUNITION PRODUCT SAFETY NOTICE AND WARNING*

August 20, 2009 (Updated August 31, 2009)

Dear Customer:

Do not use 17 HMR ammunition in semi-automatic firearms without consulting with your firearms manufacturer. Use of 17 HMR ammunition in semi-automatic firearms may result in serious personal injury or property damage.

17 HMR ammunition is manufactured in accordance with standards issued by the Sporting Arms and Ammunition Manufactures' Institute (SAAMI). Subsequent to the design and introduction of 17 HMR ammunition to the market, 17 HMR semi-automatic firearms were introduced by various firearm manufacturers. Many of those firearms have proven to be incompatible with 17 HMR ammunition. 17 HMR ammunition is suitable for use in quality firearms in good condition that are not semi-automatic.

Accordingly, do not use 17 HMR ammunition in semi-automatic firearms without consulting with your firearms manufacturer. Only use 17 HMR in quality modern firearms in good condition marked for 17 HMR cartridges. Always use eye and ear protection. Always read all product labeling carefully for instructions on safe use.

Please contact your gun manufacturer. For ammunition questions contact Federal Premium Product Services at 1-800-831-0850.

--------------------------------------

http://www.cci-ammunition.com/safety/safety_notice.aspx

*17 HMR AMMUNITION PRODUCT SAFETY NOTICE AND WARNING*

August 20, 2009 (Updated August 31, 2009)

Dear Customer:

Do not use 17 HMR ammunition in semi-automatic firearms without consulting with your firearms manufacturer. Use of 17 HMR ammunition in semi-automatic firearms may result in serious personal injury or property damage.

17 HMR ammunition is manufactured in accordance with standards issued by the Sporting Arms and Ammunition Manufactures' Institute (SAAMI). Subsequent to the design and introduction of 17 HMR ammunition to the market, 17 HMR semi-automatic firearms were introduced by various firearm manufacturers. Many of those firearms have proven to be incompatible with 17 HMR ammunition. 17 HMR ammunition is suitable for use in quality firearms in good condition that are not semi-automatic.

Accordingly, do not use 17 HMR ammunition in semi-automatic firearms without consulting with your firearms manufacturer. Only use 17 HMR in quality modern firearms in good condition marked for 17 HMR cartridges. Always use eye and ear protection. Always read all product labeling carefully for instructions on safe use.

Please contact your gun manufacturer. For ammunition questions contact CCI Technical Service at 1-866-286-7436.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

In summation: The Remington Recall Sucks!

1). You send in a rifle that costs between $400 - $500. In return, they send you a coupon worth between $200 - $250, that is only good IF you buy another Remington rifle?

2). You send them ammo that costs about $15 box (if you can find it), and they send you a coupon for $10 that can only be used IF you buy more Remington ammo?

And here's the kicker. Remington designed a 17 HMR rifle that "have proven to be incompatible with 17 HMR ammunition". Which begs the question: What is their 17 HMR rifle compatible with - spit balls?

If Remington is not capable of designing a rifle to fire the ammunition it is chambered for, they should make it right. A coupon for half of what you paid for the rifle that is only good if you purchase more Remington products is not fair or reasonable.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It does sound like a raw deal for owners.

It really makes me wonder how the heck a RIFLE company can design and sell a rifle without a problem like this showing up in pre-market testing. I mean, this must be a basically uncorrectable problem, or they would have done a repair/rebuild recall. For it to be incompatible or unsafe with the only ammo it is chambered for; well, that's an error of almost unimaginable proportions.

Anyone who has a new-in-box one will probably be able to sell it as a "discontinued Remington" collectible, but used ones won't be worth much.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I called Remington - since I have a 597 in 17 HMR - and they said it wasn't their fault. It was actually someone else's fault, or maybe no ones fault. Maybe they will pull an Obama, and blame it on Bush. They said I didn't have to send in the rifle, I could just keep it. I told them that was very generous of them.

I called CCI, and they said the problem was that the bolt could blow open before the chamber pressure had dissipated, and while the projectile was still in the barrel. This is similar to firing out of battery, as the gases can blow out the chamber and the mag well. 

Bud's is still selling them NIB for about $400. I'd hate to buy a NIB one today for $450 after freight and FFL fees, only to find out that it's not safe to shoot and Remington is not going to stand behind their mistake. I did email Bud's to notify them of the recall.

I own quite a few Remington long guns, and am very disappointed in the way they are handling this.

BTW, thanks DJ for the sticky. This was the first I had heard of this.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry you got caught-up in this. I was affected by two different S&W handgun recalls in the 1980s, and I still remember the foul mood it left me in, and my situation wasn't NEARLY as bad as yours.

I'd recommend you hang on to your gun. Clean it up really well, get a treated long-term storage bag, and stick in the corner of the safe/closet. If there are enough of them out there, some enterprising soul may come up with a way to economically convert them to a straight-pull manual repeater or something.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to un-Stick this thread now, but leave it active so folks can find it if they search.


----------

